# HELP me get my Legal Growers Card (Canada)



## lushlife416 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Hi everyone,

I know 2 very close friends who would actually benefit from daily medicinal marijuana usage and they complained to me that their current stuff is crap. So I was looking at becoming their steady legal grower. I've read a ton of government site info and alot of useful stuff on this forum as well.

Just looking to do it right the first time and as time efficient as possible because these people are suffering daily from smoking the street dirt.

Thanks in advance! *


----------

